# Philippine Senior Discount Card



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My Philippina wife has turned 60 and so I'm going to get her all set up with a Philippine Senior Discount Card through the Office for Senior Citizens Affairs (OSCA) it's 20% savings,  here are some links if anyone else has a Philippine Spouse who is eligible, every little bit will help.

PDF application form with requirements:
http://chdservices.gov.in/Forms/InputForm_SeniorCitizen_30Sep2015v1.0.pdf

Benefits so many listed I don't dare fit it into this section but with a simple Google search, you can find the many area's Seniors receive a discount, it seems to hit all area's.

Philippine Government document explaining eligibility:Benefits for senior citizens | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines

Signed bill and take note under Section 7 relating to foreigners. Republic Act No. 9994 | Official Gazette of the Republic of the Philippines

I'm having trouble finding the location of OSCA offices in my region other than Manila but my last trip into Sta Cruz Laguna our nearest city I thought I had seen these abbreviations OSCA or similar so that would save us a trip if not we'll go to Manila, here's hoping for a shorter travel. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Requirements in Getting Senior Citizen’s ID
Birth Certificate
1X1 colored photo (latest)
Valid ID
Steps and Procedures in getting your Senior Citizen’s ID
Just go to your Municipal’s Office of the Senior Citizens Affair and apply for an ID. Please ask someone from your kin – your “apo” or your son or daughter to accompany you. The staff will just fill the card with your personal info like complete name, birth date and address. They will also ask you to sign the ID. Double check if the details are all correct and make sure your signature is the same as the signatures you use to your other IDs.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My Asawa has had one since we moved back here in 2014 as she was 65 at that time. It is good for 20% discount plus do not pay VAT so amounts to about 32% off of covered goods & services. She kept insisting that I get one too, but as I read the laws governing the card, I understand a it is only for a ROP Citizen and not for foreigners. As I have recently received my 13A Permanent Resident Status, she kept insisting I get a Senior Card to. We went to the Senior Office in the City Hall building of Iloilo City where she was set straight that the CARD SHALL BE ISSUED ONLY TO ROP CITIZENS. A foreigner trying to use one will result in fraud charges with possible Fines, incarceration, & possible deportation. She does not mention it anymore.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Limits on Senior Citizen Card*



fmartin_gila said:


> My Asawa has had one since we moved back here in 2014 as she was 65 at that time. It is good for 20% discount plus do not pay VAT so amounts to about 32% off of covered goods & services. She kept insisting that I get one too, but as I read the laws governing the card, I understand a it is only for a ROP Citizen and not for foreigners. As I have recently received my 13A Permanent Resident Status, she kept insisting I get a Senior Card to. We went to the Senior Office in the City Hall building of Iloilo City where she was set straight that the CARD SHALL BE ISSUED ONLY TO ROP CITIZENS. A foreigner trying to use one will result in fraud charges with possible Fines, incarceration, & possible deportation. She does not mention it anymore.
> 
> Fred


Fred, everything I read shows this to be for a Philippine citizen only. 

Are there any limits on groceries? This would be my largest savings, I heard that there might be limits per month or only the VAT is discounted but according to your post no VAT, we really stock up once a month at the grocery store my bill can be as high as 18,000 pesos.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I am not certain as to which products are discounted. I am not aware that there is a limit as to amounts. She just presents her book and the girl writes in it. At the grocery store, the whole bill is paid first and then they do the figuring and return the discount. They do not even bother that I will be consuming part of it. When at an eatery, she presents her card with the bill and then they figure it and pay the remaining bill after the discount is figured in. Some of the eatery's will discount the total bill and some will only discount her part of the bill. I just take it as it comes as it is rather pleasant to get some little benefit rather than being screwed which is normal for us.

Fred


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> Fred, everything I read shows this to be for a Philippine citizen only.
> 
> Are there any limits on groceries? This would be my largest savings, I heard that there might be limits per month or only the VAT is discounted but according to your post no VAT, we really stock up once a month at the grocery store my bill can be as high as 18,000 pesos.


You will probably get 100 to 120 pesos back on that amount. Not much of a discount on groceries. Fast Food restaurants seem to give the biggest discounts, sometimes seems like 30% off.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi MCA the senior citizens office is in the Los Banos city hall on the National highway
My wife and bro in law have a card, very useful if your wife needs medication 20% discount.
The most you can get is around 68 pesos on groceries.
It give your wife priority in paying the water bill etc avoiding the long lines,even Robinsons she can push tto the front of the line in the senior idle very embarrasing for me !
But as the wife says its her right being a senior citizen.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Los Banos (OSCA)*



expatuk2016 said:


> Hi MCA the senior citizens office is in the Los Banos city hall on the National highway
> My wife and bro in law have a card, very useful if your wife needs medication 20% discount.
> The most you can get is around 68 pesos on groceries.
> It give your wife priority in paying the water bill etc avoiding the long lines,even Robinsons she can push tto the front of the line in the senior idle very embarrasing for me !
> But as the wife says its her right being a senior citizen.


Thanks, Expatuk If nothing in Sta Cruz this Wednesday we'll take a trip to Los Banos and find this spot. Good discount on medications, I heard you can get discount on electricity but it's only if you use less than 100 kWh so another bummer along with the grocery bill hopefully the card will at least work at Pizza Hut.

I feel embarrassed every time I go to the bank there are at least 30 people waiting to get their government assistance check cashed and it appears they aren't members so after walking in and then getting called within minutes I sometimes here hemming and hawing, I always tip but that doesn't help much for those waiting.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi MCA the Los Banos civic centre is actually on the outskirts of lb on the left side going to Calamba
And yes pizza hut,jollibee,et,etc all give senior discount, even the doughnut and buko pie places,


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't have the card buy usually get the senior preference in lines.

Very handy in taxi lines in Makati lol


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Can SRRV foreigner get the discount card ?


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Much debated subject...but...

you can try, but the card is for Filipino CITIZENS. 

Would I give senior discount and other privileges to poriners (even though I am one) ? NO !


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> Much debated subject...but...
> 
> you can try, but the card is for Filipino CITIZENS.
> 
> Would I give senior discount and other privileges to poriners (even though I am one) ? NO !


You could probably get one but it would be illegal to use it, the penalty being deportation and black listing.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Republic Act No. 9994 | GOVPH


Approved on February, 2010: An Act granting additional benefits and privileges to senior citizens, further amending Republic Act No. 7432, as amended, otherwise known as



www.officialgazette.gov.ph





“(3) other documents that establish that the senior citizen is a citizen of the Republic and is at least sixty (60) years of age as further provided in the implementing rules and regulations."

Yes, looks like Philippines citizenship is required.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Can SRRV foreigner get the discount card ?


Only for Philippine citizen's, if caught you could be detained, fined, blacklisted and then deported.

But some expats do have and use these cards.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The card has quite limited benifits, prescriptions one of them, airfares also. For general shopping often not worth all the paperwork and hassle, life is short enough as it is. We can spend 10-11k in a supermarket as get 65 pesos discount.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

I have a couple expat friends who have cards. Not sure how they got them. 
But when Im out with expat friends we will invariably provide ID showing were all over 60 and restaurant " as a courtesy" provides the same discount as for Senior citizens. If they dont wish to provide its no big deal but they always do.
Yeah the draconian penalty of deportation seems not to be known by anyone other than the author of that piece of legislation. 
Was only refused once in past 7 years as I recall. 
Even when did RT PCT test, one place said discount only for citizens so no worries. Asked at Healthway and "sure sir, just show me ID and I will take off 20%.
I never get in the line at supermarkets when theres a senior lady shopping and providing discount card. Seems to take forever for her little booklet to be completed and the savings are minuscule.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Freebiefan makes a good point, I was asked at KFC if I was a Senior and I said yes, I didn't give my ID, but should have shown my card and so I didn't get the discount.

My second visit no one asked me if I was a Senior.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I personally think it's nice as an older bloke being pushed to the front of the queue at my bank, other establishments also with no need for a seniors card not that I would ever bother, never happened to me in Australia. If you need one you are in the wrong country and penny pinching. Perfect for the citizens but not foreigners, as others have said, not legal.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

